# GON Network



## raghorn (Aug 5, 2005)

Somebody explain this GON Network to me, is it really something to benefit sportsman or does it contain people in the upper levels that are using it to influence us to do their bidding and help acheive their goals? I can't stand all these politics that have crept into what used to be something sacred to me and the mentors that taught me. What happened to just spending time afield with your father and grandfather learning to respect the outdoors for what it was and then passing it on to your own sons. Why do we have to try to micro-manage and alter everything we come in contact with? Does everyone just feel the need to be famous or what? I'm not trying to step on toes here ,I'm just really confused and am sick of politics getting involved in everything.


----------



## matthewsman (Aug 5, 2005)

*I feel like you feel about politics*



			
				raghorn said:
			
		

> Somebody explain this GON Network to me, is it really something to benefit sportsman or does it contain people in the upper levels that are using it to influence us to do their bidding and help acheive their goals? I can't stand all these politics that have crept into what used to be something sacred to me and the mentors that taught me.



I think however ,that the network is more of a response to a situation that pressed itself upon hunters rather than hunters looking to get into a political shouting match....The main goal seems to be to defend our sport and traditions,while accurately reflecting the views of it's membership.

Just like cleaning the wasps out of your stands may not be your favorite chore,GONetwork(or something like it)is something we have long needed to bring us together to get the representation and the voice of Ga.hunters out there......If there was a better way to do it,I would jump into that too...


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 5, 2005)

Some good points that I have already seen is the involvement of youth (SEEDS program) our future of our sport and also anti/ban hunting issues.  

United we stand, divided we fall (and fall hard).

I will be at the ATL Buckorama at the GON booth Sunday.


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 5, 2005)

Ill say this I was not interested at all in politics or making a name for myself the only concern that I have is the protection of hunting for our and our Childrens future this organization is definetly one of the best steps that I can make as an individual in acheiving that goal


----------



## frankwright (Aug 5, 2005)

raghorn, if we don't do something there will not be a place to teach our children and grand children. 
The sportsmen and women of Georgia were lacking a unified front. Land was being lost and laws were being changed and we knew nothing about it. GON Network allows hunters in their own district to stay informed and to organize to take action against those who would take away our hunting rights through misplaced intentions,ignorance of the animals or just evil intent.

They have already had several major victories such as some counties that were just about going toban hunting camps.


----------



## DSGB (Aug 5, 2005)

> Somebody explain this GON Network to me, is it really something to benefit sportsman or does it contain people in the upper levels that are using it to influence us to do their bidding and help acheive their goals? I can't stand all these politics that have crept into what used to be something sacred to me and the mentors that taught me. What happened to just spending time afield with your father and grandfather learning to respect the outdoors for what it was and then passing it on to your own sons. Why do we have to try to micro-manage and alter everything we come in contact with? Does everyone just feel the need to be famous or what? I'm not trying to step on toes here ,I'm just really confused and am sick of politics getting involved in everything.



I feel the same way!  
Now I'll go read the responses.


----------



## SADDADDY (Aug 5, 2005)

*ditto*

what he said


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 6, 2005)

I couldn't give a rip about any fame!

Our heritige and sport are being attacked from many different directions. I for 1 refuse to sit on the sidelines and watch hunting get taken away from us. 

The folks that are non-participants in the defense of our sport will be screaming the loudest when our rights are gone. 

GET INVOLVED!


----------



## HT2 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Rag.........*



			
				raghorn said:
			
		

> Somebody explain this GON Network to me, is it really something to benefit sportsman or does it contain people in the upper levels that are using it to influence us to do their bidding and help acheive their goals? I can't stand all these politics that have crept into what used to be something sacred to me and the mentors that taught me. What happened to just spending time afield with your father and grandfather learning to respect the outdoors for what it was and then passing it on to your own sons. Why do we have to try to micro-manage and alter everything we come in contact with? Does everyone just feel the need to be famous or what? I'm not trying to step on toes here ,I'm just really confused and am sick of politics getting involved in everything.


Well said........

I agree 100%!!!!!!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 7, 2005)

Raghorn,

You and I had the wonderful opportunity of having someone, whether it be a father or grandfather or whatever, to take the interest in us and care enough about hunting and the outdoors to have the desire to share it with us and teach us.

Most kids these days for many societal reasons will not have that catylist. The Network can and has helped fill that gap.

As for the political end of things, whether we like it or not, there are numerous groups of folks out there that would like nothing better than to stop hunting all together. The Network can and has helped thwart the activities of those folks.

I'm not sure what "people at the higher levels" you are refering to but I can tell you that as a Sportsman Senator all that I have recieved in lieu of my service to the Network was request that I serve more. I answer that request by doing what I can when I can with the hope and understanding that other SS's and members will do the same.

With the 503 (c) non-profit status, I see no way that any of us may profit monitarily from this venture.

However, the things that we will gain or preserve for the future of our children and the traditions of hunting, fishing etc. are priceless!

Below is a list of the 1st year achievements. Which one was carried out for personal gain?

Positive Actions in the First Year

• Fought firearms ordinances in Forsyth and
Newton counties and the city of Roswell that
would have banned hunting. Sportsmen
showed up and made a difference.

• Informed sportsmen of important legislation
at the Georgia state capital; controversial bill to
raise the deer limit stopped by informed
sportsmen.

• Donated 5,000 pounds of venison to the
needy through Harvest Share, the GONetwork
vension-donation program.

• Raised and donated thousands to local communties
in the name of sportsmen. Our fundraiser
system allows local committees to keeps
50 percent of the proceeds. The other 50 percent
is spent by Sportmen Senators, representatives
elected by the membership.

• Begun the process of creating a Network of
hunters, fishermen and conservationists, a
Network that will protect and serve OUR interests.

Working For Kids

• Built a youth program called SEEDS.

• The Growin’ Sportsman Giveaway gives SEEDS a
monthly chance to win dream trips and merchandise.

• Created a website where kids could post stories and
pictures about their outdoor adventures.

• Instituted a SEEDS deer contest, where kids could win
outdoor products and a dream deer hunt.

• Put emphasis on activities for kids at banquets.

• Taken middle-school kids on a wood-duck box installation
day in Putnam County.

• Three committees donate $4,547.99 to 4-H SAFE
Shooting Teams.

• Eatonton Committee donates $300 to the Lake
Oconee Shooting Team.

• Loganville Committee places Archery in the Schools
in Loganville Middle School.

• Hiawassee Committee members help with WRD and
Towns County kid’s fishing event.

• Laurens County Committee hosts BB gun fund-raiser
for kids.

• Sportsman Senator networks with Boys Scouts to help
provide archery equipment for Scout camp.

• GONetwork message board members sponsor an
adult/child squirrel hunt.


That's pretty dern strong for an organization that has been operating for just over 1 year.
__________________


----------



## Eddy M. (Aug 9, 2005)

GOOD group and working the help us keep our hunting rights in Ga. @$17 a year or $32 for 2 years  Kids $10 a year it is a bargain and for those who have complaints about GON network  come on   give us a break --the group is approx. 1 year old  join us and help us work out those problems    eddy m


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 9, 2005)

Went down to Buckarama on Friday and decided to "straighten out" Mr Steve Burch regarding the upcoming GON baiting issue cover! After 45 minutes of his time, I joined GON Network for the first time. 
 As hunters, we need the Network to protect our hertage; not only for ourselves but future generations! Face it, every year we lose hunting opportunities because other lobbyists (gun control, Peta, developers, ect.) have the ear of the politicians. Do you know the name of your local State Representative? When have you talked to them last?

Politicians only want to get re-elected, so as hunters we must show a united front to convince these representatives they can't win without us. As the GON Network grows I believe it will do just that!


----------



## Randy (Aug 10, 2005)

I may kid about a lot of things on here but...............
I am not kidding about this Network.  It is the best thing we sportsmen in Georgia have.  You can't afford not to be a contributing member.  As with an organization, you get out of it what you put in it.  This one more than any other.


----------



## coon dawg (Aug 10, 2005)

*..............*



			
				Randy said:
			
		

> I may kid about a lot of things on here but...............
> I am not kidding about this Network.  It is the best thing we sportsmen in Georgia have.  You can't afford not to be a contributing member.  As with an organization, you get out of it what you put in it.  This one more than any other.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 10, 2005)

Got their paper last night and checked out something someone had mentioned earlier. Seems that the only qualifications to be a GON senator are that you are over 18 and can come to some of the meetings. That means that a convicted felon, who legally can not own a firearm, or someone convicted of multiple game violations can possibly become a GON senator simply by nominating themselves. If there is no other candidate or they have enough family and friends to get more votes, these could be the folks who would be representing hunters and sportsmen. Something about that just does not sit right with me.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 10, 2005)

GDW, 

The way we do things is still a developing process. We have adopted a set of "Senate Rule" and are currently working on the rules of the various committees. The Ehtics Committee is just one of those committees and I am relatively certain that your concerns will be addressed by the Senate through that committee.

The best thing about the Network is that, for the most part, decisions are made by the membership. Members can and will be heard and their input will be considered.

As a member, if you have any questions or concerns send an e-mail to your Senator and he will address your concerns. If you are in a district that currently does not have a Senator, I'm sure Fred Wommack would be happy to listen or any other Sportsman Senator for that matter.

BTW, Fred is President ProTem of the Senate.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 10, 2005)

1 thing to add to Jeff's comments above:

When we ran for senator we were required to fill out a profile and biography. It is open to all members from your district for their review prior to the election.


----------



## redwards (Aug 10, 2005)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Below is a list of the 1st year achievements.....



Jeff,
Please give some specifics of the achievements that were made in the 47th district.  The area of Walton, Barrow, Jackson & Elbert Counties that lie within the 47th.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 10, 2005)

gadeerwoman said:
			
		

> Got their paper last night and checked out something someone had mentioned earlier. Seems that the only qualifications to be a GON senator are that you are over 18 and can come to some of the meetings. That means that a convicted felon, who legally can not own a firearm, or someone convicted of multiple game violations can possibly become a GON senator simply by nominating themselves. If there is no other candidate or they have enough family and friends to get more votes, these could be the folks who would be representing hunters and sportsmen. Something about that just does not sit right with me.


It's just too easy to criticize something from behind a keyboard!
Let me be clear, this is not a personal attack on gadeerwoman, I'm using this quote as an example of all the negative attacks others have made regarding the Network. I just joined and am still getting aquainted with this group, BUT
If your not part of the solution then you are part of the problem! Join the group and have a voice in their policies and procedures. Make changes from inside the organization and help it grow! Hunters cannot afford to tear each other down while Peta and developers sit on the sidelines waiting to devour the scraps.
I know, as businessman and a hunter, there are not enough hours in the day for me to keep track of the special interest groups that want to take away my right to hunt. For $17.50, I can pay GON Network to be my "guardian for the cause" - cheapest insurance you'll ever buy.


----------



## Randy (Aug 10, 2005)

But you also have to be and "active" member.  This is OUR organization.  We will get out of it what we put in it.  Yes we need your membership but that is not what makes this organization work.  We need input as well.


----------



## fredw (Aug 10, 2005)

Sandra, point well taken.  

The Senate Rules, mentioned by Jeff, do allow the Senators (thru the Ethics Committee) to address issues with members of the Senate.  The rules were derived from the State of Georgia Senate rules and mirror, where appropriate, the way the State of Georgia Senate would deal with similiar issues.

If we find that the current set of rules aren't sufficient, the Senate would look to address any short comings.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 10, 2005)

Redwards,

The banquet that was held in Bogart sponsered the purchase of 5,000 pounds of venison to the Hunters for the Hungry Program. (Most of that money was raised in and bu District 46)

The Loganville Committee sponsers a set of archery equipment for Loganville Middle School so that archery could be offered as a physical education course. On the first day that students could register for the class over 600 young men and women signed up!

The second banquet is schedule for the end of this month and they still have a good nest egg in the bank to spend on future projects.

Also, your Sportsman Senator was seen at the Capital on several occassions speaking up for the Network members as well as being heavily involved in letter writing campaigns to the members of the Deer Planning Study Committee and attending and petitioning the WRD at several of their public hearings.

We certainly have much more work to do and could certainly use your input and assistance. Let me know if you would like to hitch up to the plow!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Aug 10, 2005)

I also saw the District 47 Senator at some of the DNR Public Opinion Meetings.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 10, 2005)

Ta-Tonka, I have been a member of the Georgia Outdoor Network since it's inception and just renewed my membership a while back. So I am indeed, a member of the group and hope to have at least a member's say in policy and procedures. However, I simply stated a fact that was something that was not address in any of their literature...not at the beginning and not in the call paper. I supported the Network wholeheartedly from the beginning and encouraged others to join up. I have been very pleased with their seeds program in particular. My post in no way 'knocked' the network. I simply stated their specifications for being a senator as indicated in their flyer and that it was a concern to me. I joined this organization because I thought it would be the ideal support organization for hunting and sportsmans rights and the future of the same. Should this organization or any other I belong to ever take a stance that is in direct opposition of what I feel is the best interest of our hunting heritage I will not hesitate to drop my support both financial and otherwise.  I won't hesitate to question any prospective gon senator's stance on issues or past conduct nor will I hesitate to question the organizational stance should I have questions.  I am happy to hear that there is going to be an ethics committee and a standard of ethics.  I sincerely hope that the gon senator slate gets populated with those who have our best interests at heart and not those who care little of how the non-hunting public perceives us or our sport. However, I am not naive enough to think that there are not those who would love to use the organization for their own agendas. It is easier to bar the rat from getting inside than it is to get rid of him once he is inside the house. When a code of ethics is adopted I hope it will be published for all prospective Georgia Outdoor Network members to see.


----------



## redwards (Aug 10, 2005)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> Redwards,
> 
> The banquet that was held in Bogart sponsered the purchase of 5,000 pounds of venison to the Hunters for the Hungry Program. (Most of that money was raised in and bu District 46)
> 
> ...


Jeff,
Thanks for that bit of information.  I shall not continue    , but will start another thread when I get a chance with some questions.
Thanks,
Ralph


----------



## huntfish (Aug 13, 2005)

Sandra,
Your points are being addressed.  During the first meeting of the Senators, this topic was discussed, in fact, there was a comment via email made to Steve about a Wildlife violator as a Senator.  This person was asked to name that person.  He would not do it.  He then came on this board ranting and raving including drug problems.  I posted that I would freely due the cup test, along with him.  No comment returned. 

BTW, 
We voted as a group, illegal actions as you described along with wildlife violations, would be reason for impeachment.


----------



## Lthomas (Aug 14, 2005)

I believe a lot of things start off with the greatest of intentions and get blind sided by money.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 15, 2005)

Huntfish,   
That's the kind of news that we need to know so we know that the issues are being addressed.


----------

